
Getting less done - adalyz
https://m.signalvnoise.com/getting-less-done-9dd6186d32f5#.knp6q21cx
======
jay_kyburz
I think this is really great advice. Especially for managers or project leads
who might have a lot of people trying to grab thier attention. Sometimes you
need to ignore it all, find some quiet time, and think about what's important.

